# U.K. Native been offered a job in Mexico



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey guys

I'm in Mexico City and have been offered a position by an employer. They have given me a letter of confirmation for this position however I am so confused as to what I need to do.

I understand that I cannot do the work visa in Mexico however i have no idea how to process this.

Reading and translating documents I seem be coming up with many different answers. The first one is that being from the U.K. I can do this on arrival at a border crossing, the second source is that I can do it at a consulate outside of Mexico and finally the third one is that I have to return to the U.K. to process this work visa application.

I went to immigration in the city but my Spanish just isn't good enough to completely understand what they said.

Can someone please help me go through what I need to do so I can make a plan as to how I am going to do this as I'm a bit of a loss even though I have a good opportunity..

Thankyou guys


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think the rules do say that you should apply at a consulate in your home country, but you might be able to do it at a consulate in the USA; perhaps in Laredo by car, or elsewhere if you fly. Is your prospective employer registered with INM to employ foreigners & have they provided the appropriate documents for INM?


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think the rules do say that you should apply at a consulate in your home country, but you might be able to do it at a consulate in the USA; perhaps in Laredo by car, or elsewhere if you fly. Is your prospective employer registered with INM to employ foreigners & have they provided the appropriate documents for INM?


Thanks for your reply buddy.

Yes the company is registered etc all legit as there are Ozzies and employees from the states that have gone through the process but naturally each process is different depending on nationality.

Is there any way anyone can verify if it's possible to do it the states as going back to U.K to do it does seem a bit odd...?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BigDeezel said:


> Thanks for your reply buddy.
> 
> Yes the company is registered etc all legit as there are Ozzies and employees from the states that have gone through the process but naturally each process is different depending on nationality.
> 
> Is there any way anyone can verify if it's possible to do it the states as going back to U.K to do it does seem a bit odd...?


The best way to get an answer to your question is to make inquiries at the INM office in Mexico City.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> BigDeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply buddy.
> ...


Thanks for your reply

Ive tried that with a friend and neither of us could get an answer about U.K. work visas.

If there is anyone who has any idea about this or what I could do it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

I am surprised by two issues.. #1. You were at INM (Instituto Nacional de Migración ) in Mexico City, and the English level of the person assisting you, has left you with a lack of understanding.. and #2. That your employer hasn't been more proactive on your behalf.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Consulate rules differ depending on where you go. I doubt INM can tell you much about Consulates. Might try emailing a Consulate near the border


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> I am surprised by two issues.. #1. You were at INM (Instituto Nacional de Migración ) in Mexico City, and the English level of the person assisting you, has left you with a lack of understanding.. and #2. That your employer hasn't been more proactive on your behalf.





sparks said:


> Consulate rules differ depending on where you go. I doubt INM can tell you much about Consulates. Might try emailing a Consulate near the border


Thanks guys

All I need to know is whether I have to go back to the U.K to process it..?

Is there anyone who can recommend the correct INM to go to here in Mexico City? I think I will go to the other one this time and see if I get a more clear answer..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Take an expat who speaks Spanish with you and can ask the right questions. Look at all angles..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The best, and only useful answer will come from the Mexican consulate in the city you plan to use.
Try calling, e-mail, or you may need to make a visit with the documents ready to apply. INM will process whatever the consulate approves.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> The best, and only useful answer will come from the Mexican consulate in the city you plan to use.
> Try calling, e-mail, or you may need to make a visit with the documents ready to apply. INM will process whatever the consulate approves.


Thanks guys 

Mmm that is interesting, however I would've thought that for a work visa it would be a bit mor clear-cut..? 

I'm gonna email 3 consulates today and find out, might take a while to get a reply but going to the office tomorrow again.

If I do have to go back to the U.K. that is a real butt-ache


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that the writing of the rules assumed that folks would be in their native country, but then realized that not all were. I know that they allow applications at Mexican consulates in one‘s country of legal residence, which may not be their country of birth or even citizenship. Rumor has it, that some have applied and been approved in the USA, even though they were there as tourists. However, I know of nothing carved in stone, and am aware that various consulates have differing interpretations of many details.
Buena suerte.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BigDeezel said:


> Is there anyone who can recommend the correct INM to go to here in Mexico City? I think I will go to the other one this time and see if I get a more clear answer..


As far as I know, this is the only INM office in Mexico City, and the one I visited yearly until I applied for and received permanent resident status a few years ago:

Av. Ejército Nacional 862, Col. Los Morales Sección Palmas, Delegación Miguel Hidalgo, C.P. 11540, México Ciudad de México.

Horario de Atención al Público: Lunes a Viernes de 09:00 a 13:00 hrs.

¡Buena suerte!


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> As far as I know, this is the only INM office in Mexico City, and the one I visited yearly until I applied for and received permanent resident status a few years ago:
> 
> Av. Ejército Nacional 862, Col. Los Morales Sección Palmas, Delegación Miguel Hidalgo, C.P. 11540, México Ciudad de México.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply

I would be wry surprised I'd have to g back to U.K. for the work visa, I've done this type of process before in a couple of their continents and it's always been just visit a consulate our of that country, hopefully tomorrow will make sense


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's what I know (what little I know!)

Prior to mid-2015, I knew of several Canadians who were able to go to consulates in the US (Houston, in particular,) in Belize, and in Guatemala successfully. So, that would suggest that while you must leave Mexico, the work visa process doesn't require you to return to your home country. However: I also heard of a UK citizen who had difficulty with his work visa application at a consulate in the US when they wanted proof of residency in the US as part of the applucation. So, go figure!

Note that the latest of these examples occurred in July of 2015, and I don't have any knowledge of how things may, or may not, have changed since then.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Please let us know how this works out for you. Your experience will be helpful to others if you can tell us what happens.

.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

TurtleToo said:


> Please let us know how this works out for you. Your experience will be helpful to others if you can tell us what happens.
> 
> .


Yes will do

Got a bout food poisoning at mo so will update on Monday hopefully


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note: No two consulates seem to have the same interpretation of the rules. You are at the mercy of whichever one you visit, and the individual agent who you encounter. It is hard to predict. Smile, shake hands, be very polite and ask if they could possibly help you. Most folks like to be helpful, but if they are at all peeved, they know that they don‘t have to be.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

So I went to the Inm in Polanco today and first off the whole process was amazingly easy.

In regards to going back to the U.K. to apply for my visa, the consultant who spoke Perfect English had never heard of that before. In addition, he checked with his colleagues and confirmed that when applying for a work permit it can be done at an embassy outside of Mexico as long as paperwork is sorted and appointment goes well.

TBH I did think it very strange anyone would have to return home to do this, in fact I've never heard of a country that asks for this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In your original post, you said, “I understand that I cannot do the work visa in Mexico however i have no idea how to process this.“ 

That indicated, to me and perhaps others, that you were on a tourist permit and had no visa at all. In that case, you would have had to apply outside of Mexico.

Your current post, with good news, indicates that you must have actually had a current residence visa and only needed the INM “lucrativa“ endorsement in order to work. So, it appears that there was misinformation and misunderstanding right from the start.

Glad to hear that you have solved the problem. Are Spanish lessons in your plans?


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> In your original post, you said, “I understand that I cannot do the work visa in Mexico however i have no idea how to process this.“
> 
> That indicated, to me and perhaps others, that you were on a tourist permit and had no visa at all. In that case, you would have had to apply outside of Mexico.
> 
> ...


No I'm on a tourist visa/permit. 

Yes definite misunderstanding and given some misinformation. All cleared up now though thanks to the INM.

Spanish is a must and going well!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

WOW! A lot of folks would be interested to know more of the details of getting a job offer in Mexico while on a tourist permit, then being able to get permission to work.
Is that permission an endorsement to your tourist permit, or are they going to issue a Residente Temporal Lucrativa?

Please advise.


----------



## BigDeezel (Apr 27, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> WOW! A lot of folks would be interested to know more of the details of getting a job offer in Mexico while on a tourist permit, then being able to get permission to work.
> Is that permission an endorsement to your tourist permit, or are they going to issue a Residente Temporal Lucrativa?
> 
> Please advise.


Basicallly, came over on a tourist visa to collect paperwork and speak with job, will do application for work permit outside of Mexico. Not working on a tourist visa as prohibited, never given permission to work on a tourist visa.

Once it's done I'll be able to update a lot more clearly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BigDeezel said:


> Basicallly, came over on a tourist visa to collect paperwork and speak with job, will do application for work permit outside of Mexico. Not working on a tourist visa as prohibited, never given permission to work on a tourist visa.
> 
> Once it's done I'll be able to update a lot more clearly.


Thanks for the update. Will you have to return to the UK to complete the paperwork for your residence/work permit?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BigDeezel said:


> So I went to the Inm in Polanco today and first off the whole process was amazingly easy.
> 
> In regards to going back to the U.K. to apply for my visa, the consultant who spoke Perfect English had never heard of that before. In addition, he checked with his colleagues and confirmed that when applying for a work permit it can be done at an embassy outside of Mexico as long as paperwork is sorted and appointment goes well.
> 
> TBH I did think it very strange anyone would have to return home to do this, in fact I've never heard of a country that asks for this.


Who was this "consultant"? An INM employee or someone your future employer hired to help you deal with the INM bureaucracy?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> WOW! A lot of folks would be interested to know more of the details of getting a job offer in Mexico while on a tourist permit, then being able to get permission to work.
> Is that permission an endorsement to your tourist permit, or are they going to issue a Residente Temporal Lucrativa?
> 
> Please advise.


I just found out that my cousin did the same thing with an English teaching job in Cancun -- he went directly from FMM to RT/lucrativa with the help of the school that offered him the job. He did not need to return to the US. I'll have to ask him how that worked.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

BigDeezel said:


> Basicallly, *came over on a tourist visa* to collect paperwork and speak with job, *will do application for work permit outside of Mexico.* Not working on a tourist visa as prohibited, never given permission to work on a tourist visa.
> 
> Once it's done I'll be able to update a lot more clearly.


That is exactly the process. You will need a residence visa with a work endorsement, obtained outside of Mexico. Will they require that you apply in UK or can you do it in USA or Belize, etc.? Correct terminology is important in order to avoid misunderstandings; especially important for other “newbies“ who read these postings and may depend upon them for making their own plans..


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

circle110 said:


> I just found out that my cousin did the same thing with an English teaching job in Cancun -- he went directly from FMM to RT/lucrativa with the help of the school that offered him the job. He did not need to return to the US. I'll have to ask him how that worked.


OK, I found out that although my cousin didn't return to the US, he did indeed have to leave Mexico to start the process. He crossed into Belize, so that would indicate that you don't need to go to your home or previous residence country, you just need to be outside of Mexico.

As stated previously, every INM office is different so the actual office you plan to use is the only place you'll get "accurate" information for your case.


----------

